# Aikibudo-an independent system?



## Humble artist (Sep 3, 2002)

Besides aikijujutsu and aikido,I´ve seen some people state they practice "aikibudo" (giving me the idea what they do is a system on it´s own,or maybe a specific,big branch of the tree?)
As many of us without doubt do know,Ueshiba used to call aikido "aikibudo" as one of the names at aikido´s early times and development.
But does such aikibudo exist these days? 
If it is separate from others,how does it differ from aikido (or aikijujutsu)?
Could it be it is some traditionalist(s) wanting to study Ueshiba´s old ways?
I´ve never heard any specific information of such style/system so...
I´m laying some weight on you.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 3, 2002)

Here's a page that I found useful on this very issue:
www.shugenkai.com/astyles.htm


----------



## Humble artist (Sep 3, 2002)

Thanks arnisador.


----------

